
Here’s an unpopular opinion: We’re lucky Mark Zuckerberg is in charge - rmason
https://medium.com/swlh/mark-zuckerberg-facebook-stock-drop-shouldnt-step-down-a4277737152e
======
archevel
Interesting angle. Makes me ponder: What if Oracle owned Facebook?

~~~
1996
What if government agencies p0wned facebook?

For all we know, it is already the case. Even with the best persons in charge,
with the purest intentions, the amount of aggegated data can cause great evil.

And even for such a behemoth, 1/5 of the value is not something they can
afford to lose lightly. They need money to keep going, and this means they can
not do some things they may prefer not to do.

MZ may have painted himself in a corner there.

